# Frameless shower door problems



## marchvet (Jun 16, 2016)

I had a contractor remodel our guest bath and yesterday they put up the frameless door/panels for the shower.

After he left, I noticed a few gaps in the panels against the wall, the door doesnt seem flush and the bottom seems slightly off.

I have attached some pictures for reference.  The contractor is suppose to come back and take a look at the gaps, but I would like a second set of eyes to give me some insight as to why this is happening.

**not sure why the site is turning the pictures sideways, but the ones with the paper are the side panels.**

Any suggestions or advice is greatly appreciated.


----------



## nealtw (Jun 16, 2016)

It just isn't finished yet.
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fhr2-T-nIUk[/ame]


----------



## vinny186 (Jun 22, 2016)

The gap in the top is totally unacceptable. The pics with paper: If those panels are fixed then they should be caulked. The last pic with the hinge: seems like the joint where the two panels meet should have been centered better which means the measurer probably screwed up.


----------



## renoauction (Sep 5, 2016)

Wow that gap at the top is atrocious. I assume it was measured up?
Gap at the bottom ism just  a silicone job.


----------

